# Any body want a free amp build ?



## Jean GODBOUT (Oct 31, 2009)

Living on a relatively small disability pension, I build my amplifiers and guitars faster than I can save money for my next project and I have lot of spare time for this summer and I don't have any project on the table.

So I'm offering you guys to build an amplifier for free, one shot deal, I don't want to do this on a regular basis. I can build almost anything as long as the schematic and layout is available on Internet. I do have preference for Fender or Marshall clones since I'm already familiar with theses amps.

If I had the money, I would build for myself a Fender low power twin tweed clone (5F8A) (Eric Clapton is using one of these) or a Bandmaster tweed clone (5E7) and any bigger project like a Vibroverb clone don't scare me either. I can build from scratch or from a kit, you pay the parts and shipping cost, I build it for free but a small gift would be appreciated.

I select Guitar Canada forum for this offer to avoid custom problems, it is easier to ship within Canada without the borders paper work.

Here is an example of my work : http://www.guitarscanada.com/amp-building/36649-another-jtm45.html or this link to my personal web site : TRAINWRECK EXPRESS clone 4-4-0 - DIY

If you are interrested, just PM me, cheers Jean


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

That is REALLY beautiful work, Jean.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

oh balls... i want one...


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2011)

Wow. That JTM45 looks spectacular inside. Wish I could afford this...a head version of a Champ would be cool thing to have kicking around.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

iaresee said:


> Wow. That JTM45 looks spectacular inside. Wish I could afford this...a head version of a Champ would be cool thing to have kicking around.


word. I wouldnt mind a low wattage champ head.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Jean, Your work is awesome! I am soon going to need a nice low-wattage (no more than 18W) tube amp which I would like to have 'naked' so I can place it exposed on top of a speaker cabinet I am building into a 'Steam-Punk' styled cab from a 1929 radio cabinet using two speakers (12 inch and 8 inch vintage Rola 8 ohm). I intend to use the amp and speakers for some vintage archtops, so I am thinking 'tweed' sound. Shoot me an e-mail at [email protected] or call me at 514-771-9513 anytime and we can chat about it. I'll have to budget any build into my other gear purchases over the next few months.


----------



## Jean GODBOUT (Oct 31, 2009)

I must say that this offer as now ended. 

Someone ask me to build a Fender Princeton Reverb clone, so I've got an interresting project in front of me.
Jean


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Sent PM (not for the free offer).


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi all,

It has taken me a while to put this review up here, because although I received the amp as promised by Jean back before the Winter even started, I hadn't been able to get my old speaker and cab finished (the holidays, other expenses, etc.) and I wanted to review the way they worked as a unit. Well, everything is now done and I must say that I am IMPRESSED!!! Jean did a magnificent job putting together a great amp! It sounds terrific and with the G-12 Rola in the old cabinet, I now have a deep, rich, full sounding amp which none of my six other amps can achieve!

So, I am sending a BIG "MERCI BEAUCOUP" to a great guy, who had patience, knowledge and mad building skills, and was so easy to work with... Jean Godbout: You-Da-Man! Jean put together a very special "Naked" '64 Princeton clone using better parts and better wiring than an original Princeton and I now own a truly fabulous, one-of-a-kind amp!

I also want to thank my neighbour Mike Gillespie, here in Ste. Anne de Bellevue, who is a terrific 'speaker' repair guy and builder. If you ever need a speaker re-coned, a speaker rebuilt or restored, or anything else you want to do with speakers... Mike is terrific!

Pics to follow later.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Here's a few pics. The speaker cabinet is an old radio from 1929 with the guts removed, which I found in pretty sad shape at a garage sale last summer. My GF Diane refinished it and together we turned it into a nice old-style speaker cab, using a 1960's vintage original UK-made Rola G-12 16 ohm 12 inch speaker. It is now wired up and has dual input jacks (so the speaker can be used with two different amps if switching is required) and the spring reverb tank is mounted inside. After some experimentation with porting and insulation, it seems to work best with a simple open back and no insulation in the cabinet. To make sure it doesn't otherwise vibrate and rattle, the legs are mounted on rubber pads and everything inside the cabinet is mounted, screwed and glued with small rubber washers where needed. I also have a nice old desk fan from the 1940s which I have re-wired and rebuilt. It sits to the side to softly blow a little air across the tubes to keep them from getting too hot (not shown). 

View attachment 661


View attachment 662


View attachment 663


I like the set-up. I'll have to build a carrying case and maybe a cage if I ever plan to use it when gigging, but I don't gig these days anyway.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Very nice. I'm always on the lookout for an old radio cabinet like that to do something similar. The amp looks great too.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

that looks great and very cleanly built.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Sneaky said:


> Very nice. I'm always on the lookout for an old radio cabinet like that to do something similar. The amp looks great too.


You can probably find one pretty easily on EBay. Otherwise, try yard sales or go find a local radio and TV repair shop.



blam said:


> that looks great and very cleanly built.


Thanks! Yeah, Jean did a great job!


----------



## tubetwang (Dec 18, 2007)

Jean has worked on some of my amps.

His lead dress is impeccable!

Highly recommended!!


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Alex Csank said:


>


Very nice. Where is the reverb tank? Inside the speaker cab?


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

starjag said:


> Very nice. Where is the reverb tank? Inside the speaker cab?


Yup! It's in the bottom of the cabinet, neatly secured with vibration damping washers. The cabinet is open-backed. I tried to create a back for it, but the low frequency vibrations would have required a very thick and permanently installed back plate, which would have made accessing the speaker and tank for servicing impossible. In addition, the cabinet itself wasn't designed for that kind of pressure in the first place. It sounds great just the way it is!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Nice little tube amp. I thought of turning an old RCA radio I picked up into a small practice amp.....but I got it working. And a question Alex, what's that sitting under the Austin amp?


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Nice little tube amp. I thought of turning an old RCA radio I picked up into a small practice amp.....but I got it working. And a question Alex, what's that sitting under the Austin amp?


Thanks! That little brown and gold-cloured tube amp is a Custom Kraft Fireball 600 amp from about '59-'61 or thereabouts. It is very cool, but I need to take it to my tech friend and have it carefully resurrected. I have all the tubes and parts and such and it works (sort of), but it is still two-pronged and filled with brittle old electronic parts. Here's a pic:

View attachment 672


One amp which isn't displayed in that photo is my way cool, Canadian-made Silvertone '40' SS amp (built by Mirtone in Weston, ON) from the late '60s. Here's a pic of this huge, great-sounding and looking combo amp.

View attachment 671


----------

